# 64 bit operating systems.



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

I may have mentioned it before but I've been beta testing Windows Vista. I'm now on the second build and it's an improvement over the first. At this moment I'm posting on an XP 64 bit machine with XP 32 bit on a different drive just for safety.
I can see that it will be quite a while before 64 bit OS's become mainstream. There are just too many things that do not work correctly. Things you get used to like Win Patrol, AVG anti-virus, Diskeeper Pro, etc. Maybe about in a year or so things will be different but right now stick to 32 bit and let fools like me mess with the 64 bit stuff. Once it's fully functional it's advantages will become apparent to all but right now it's just a pain.


----------



## knighty (Aug 18, 2005)

is it just me or has win xp 64 bit just been over hyped for drivers i have only 1 problem that is deamon tools isnt allowed yet but there in the process of making it 64bit able :|, other than that 1 problem i have had no problems.. i use mcafree anti virus which works fine, but i suguest look into it have a look at the program you use most and are they 64 bit compatable, becuase windows does have wow32 (windows on windows 32bit) so 32bit programs can run


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

BTW, Avast Antivirus works very well with 64-bit Operating Systems and is free.
my 2 cents.
:wink:


----------



## Sardaukarz (Nov 3, 2005)

*no printer driver*

Hy,

I am under Windows Xp 64 bits and there is no printer driver for the HP LaserJet 1320. There is an Itanium driver but hell I have an AMD.... Tried doesn't work...

Besides that I don't see any difference. My Java works Eclipse works as well but I don't see any difference!

My Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS seems to have some problems as I have a lots of "cracks" artifacs in my sound SUCKS....

I'll post more details as I use it...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

We bought our new servers with Win2K3 64 bit edition. Well, we ended up stripping them down and installing Win2K3 Enterprise edition. Exchange wouldn't work, SQL wouldn't work, our AV software wouldn't work. Just a big headache.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I gave XP 64 a try on my systems and eventually just dumped it. The drivers didn't exist and there was no improvement in speed because all my applications are 32-bit. All 64-bit CPUs are good for now is their INCREDIBLE 32-bit performance. Well, AMDs anyway. :sayyes:


----------

